# How to learn FreeBSD



## alireza_pc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi to all, I'm Iranian and I can't speak very well. I really like to learn FreeBSD for networking but I don`t know how to learn FreeBSD. Does  FreeBSD have certification? How to learn FreeBSD? (is the Linux+, LPIC1, LPIC2, LPIC3 help me to use this?)

I want to learn complete that. Please help me.


----------



## johnd (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum 

Resources for Newbies is a good start to learn FreeBSD. You surely will have a look at the FreeBSD-Handbook.

Talking about Certifications...have a look at http://www.bsdcertification.org/

But first, start with the Handbook. Good Luck!


----------



## vermaden (Feb 1, 2012)

For self-learning, check *Handbook* [1] and *FAQ* [2], for official certification, check *BSD Certification* [3] group.

[1] http://freebsd.org/doc/handbook/
[2] http://freebsd.org/doc/faq/
[3] http://bsdcertification.org/


----------



## vand777 (Feb 1, 2012)

"Absolute FreeBSD: The Complete Guide to FreeBSD, 2nd Edition" by Michael W. Lucas

"Building a Server with FreeBSD 7" by Bryan J. Hong


----------



## throAU (Feb 1, 2012)

I learned by having an application for it and playing.  These days with VMware or Virtualbox, etc you don't even need physical hardware. 

Work out what you want to use FreeBSD for, fire up a virtual machine, and attempt to make it work in a test environment.

Having no direction, and no purpose makes learning more difficult as you have no goals to achieve.


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 1, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> I learned by having an application for it and playing.  These days with VMware or Virtualbox, etc you don't even need physical hardware.
> 
> Work out what you want to use FreeBSD for, fire up a virtual machine, and attempt to make it work in a test environment.
> 
> Having no direction, and no purpose makes learning more difficult as you have no goals to achieve.


Exact. You'd better be clear about what direction you prefer.


----------



## alireza_pc (Feb 1, 2012)

I start to read the FreeBSD HandBook. Just, after I read that, can I configure the FreeBSD for Networking? And can I administrate the network?


----------



## johnd (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a "Network Communication" section in the Handbook and in the FAQ. After you read it, you should be able to connect your FreeBSD machine to a network.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 1, 2012)

Administering a network requires some (at least basic) knowledge of networking principles which are not tied specifically to any OS. Getting a source on that is a must as well if you want to primarily administer networks.


----------



## alireza_pc (Feb 1, 2012)

Just, after I read that, can I configure the FreeBSD for Networking?


----------



## vand777 (Feb 1, 2012)

Please check the below links:

ifconfig
Setting Up Network Interface Cards
Gateways and Routes
The OpenBSD Packet Filter (PF) and ALTQ (firewall)
IPFW (another firewall)
Advanced Networking


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 1, 2012)

Each time I want/have to learn a new operating system I feel better having a machine to play with it. Having a virtual box is really nice (other virtual machine managers are welcome), since allows me to have a fully functional system to test and crash as I want! By the way, when things get more serious, I usually install the system on my main machine and use it for several months in order to get used to commands, philosophy, how to find and fix troubles, and so on. This worked when I was learning several Linuxes and worked for FreeBSD too. 
As others pointed out, it is pretty important to have a main aim and to try to achieve it with the system you are learning. And of course, you must acquire a little knowledge about the system to know if it is wort to learn it or not.
My opinion on FreeBSD is what it is *worth learning* and that you are going to love it. Usually having a couple of good books can speed up learning. My favourite is the _Absolute FreeBSD_ one.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 1, 2012)

If your interested in shell scripting look at The UNIX Programming Environment by Kernighan/Pike


----------



## Slurp (Feb 1, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## throAU (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, to touch on what some others have mentioned - if you don't have at least a basic knowledge of TCP/IP, I'd learn the basics of that as well (i.e., how routing works, how subnets work, the difference between TCP and UDP, etc).

FreeBSD is strong in network service delivery.  If you can't configure networks properly, it won't work very well, and that won't be FreeBSD's fault.


----------



## overmind (Feb 3, 2012)

Read the resources recommended in previous posts and then practice a lot! Use FreeBSD for your daily work, install FreeBSD servers in any place you can and administer them and you will learn by practice. Make notes about what you've learn. Configure a router, firewall, web server, mail server, samba and so on.

I know people who read tons of books and know nothing. Make practicing 70% of your time (or more) than reading.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 3, 2012)

overmind said:
			
		

> Read the resources recommended in previous posts and then practice alot! Use FreeBSD for your daily work, install FreeBSD servers in any place you can and administer them and you will learn by practice. Make notes about what you've learn. Configure a router, firewall, web server, mail server, samba and so on.
> 
> I know people who read tons of books and know nothing. Make practicing 70% of your time (or more) than reading.



If this forum had a voting system to push up best answers. I would vote for yours.


----------

